# Konig Holes



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Does anyone know a good place to get Konig Holes from? 17 or 18" Gunmetal with the polished lip. I already checked ebay


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

http://froogle.google.com/froogle?q=konig+holes 
the greatness of froogle


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Im going to need a 40 offset


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

I cant find any 17" or 18" in 40mm offset. What about 35mm?

Sweet wheels..


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

If im correct the Mr7 come in a 40+


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

have you tried, www.discounttiredirect.com


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> have you tried, www.discounttiredirect.com


I bought my wheels with tires mounted and balanced there ... free shipping, their service is top notch.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Im looking foward to it. Ill let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

check your local friendly konig dealer


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Binger said:


> check your local friendly konig dealer


I was talking to a guy at work and one of his buddy's work at a konig dealer..He might be able to get me them at a retail price


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=97445


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Brought em


----------

